
Pandora Drops Flash for HTML 5 - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/pandora_drops_flash_for_html_5/
======
ericmoritz
I'm surprised that they're going full HTML 5 as opposed to just HTML 5 for the
control layer while having a Flash core to play the audio.

~~~
bphogan
I'm interested in this as well. I'd love some technical details about how
they're going to do the DRM stuff with just HTML5 audio. Does anyone have
ideas?

~~~
evanwalsh
I can guess they'd so something like a unique URL that expires quickly and
checks the user agent/headers/other stuff. Like all of this kind of stuff, it
won't be bulletproof, but it'll be good enough. I'm sure I'm missing some
other option that's better, though.

~~~
Apple-Guy
Exactly. It's easy to record a Flash stream too. Nothing is bulletproof.

------
useflyer
I've had some difficulty with HTML5 audio and can't wait to see Pandora's
implementation!

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Angry birds on Chrome Store had the same issue:
[http://functionsource.com/post/html5-audio-issues-why-
some-f...](http://functionsource.com/post/html5-audio-issues-why-some-flash-
snuck-into-angry-birds)

------
smackfu
Has anyone verified that they completely dropped Flash? AKA that it runs on a
computer without Flash installed?

------
theatrus2
Even better as Pandora was using Flash via OpenLaszlo (translation: making
flash even slower via another layer of indirection). Now to convince my
company that Flash+OpenLaszlo is not the future...

------
joejohnson
Can anyone say how this looks on the iPad?

~~~
inportb
Is there something wrong with the iOS app?

~~~
calloc
Yes, doesn't let me pick my Quickmix stations (at least on the iPad). On the
iPhone app you can change your Quickmix stations.

